# ma/boston locations...



## nrois02 (Apr 28, 2009)

im into a lot of long exposure night time shots and i was wondering if anyone on here in the boston area knows of any really great places to do this. ive done a lot in the city...well on 35 but need to get in there with my digital and do some more. anyone know of any good spots?


----------



## nrois02 (May 3, 2009)

anyone? i dont care if its a hill... just looking for a new place. or if anyone knows of just any good places in any city that they think might be in boston let me know. thanks


----------



## sleepingdragon (May 11, 2009)

Are you looking for city shots or night sky shots?


----------



## kardon (May 11, 2009)

I'm from Prov. but off the top of my head you'd probably get a couple good shots down at the harbor? Otherwise hit up Providence  I think the water fire's would have good long expo shots, just have to find the next event


----------



## nrois02 (May 12, 2009)

cool thanks. and either. i dont really have a preference


----------

